# A very good read for all



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This was sent to me by a very dear friend, his daughter wrote it. I thought enough of it that I wanted to post it for all to read. I know for certain some of the BB members will appreciate it more than others, but it will be good for all to read.

Enjoy.

Hi there,
Thought you might like to see a story that Sara wrote for school and was published in the national magazine Teen Ink. She must get her athletic and journalistic talents from her father!!!!
Alan

http://teenink.com/Past/2004/January/17365.html


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

That was beautiful, Brother. You have a very special person there. I'm so glad that she was able to grasp the importance of maintaining her own traditions and identity, while acknowledging and respecting the traditions of others. I wish more folks could adopt that philosophy. Sometimes, I get tired of feeling "guilty" because I celebrate Christmas. Mutual respect and tolerance is the reason our ancestors came here. (with some exceptions)
Congratulations to you, both!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Wow! Very substantive and insightful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,

Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing your friends daughters writtings with us.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Her parents must be warm with pride- kvelling! What wonderful writing.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

You know what's really funny? The part where she says she was stuck with boring navy blue clothes. When I still celebrated Christmas (before converting to Hinduism), I thought Christmas decor was gaudy. Especially the clothes! Just way too much going on and in RED and GREEN with SILVER and GOLD squeezed onto one sweater and just the whole color combo in general. I wished I could wear a rockin' blue outfit. I'd eye the blue and silver paper goods in Hallmark and wish I was giving gifts to Jewish friends so I could buy the COOL wrapping paper and send the COOL cards. Even the decorations looked better to me. And even funnier that I'm Hindu now and we are like, OVER THE TOP when it comes to decorations. Hahahaha.


----------

